# Rock Rivals



## cnld (Apr 6, 2008)

Forgot to record Rock Rivals last night whilst watching Apprentice - anyone know if it is repeated at any time - we don't have anything fancy like Sky+ etc - just Freeview so can get the other ITV chanels.

Can watch catch up on the net but live in rural isolation and the signal dips in and out so much it is unwatchable!!

Any help greatly appreciated

Caz xt


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi i think it is repeated on a tue night on ITV3 or 4 

Worth watching it was rather good

Hope they do another season of it xxx


----------

